# Two Burley Piccolos



## paun011

Hi all, I'm new to this form and hope placing this post in correct category. I'm avid cyclist and typically over the weekend love to ride together with my daughters. Up until this season we ware all set, we have one burley's piccolo attached to my bike then on the piccolo we attached 2 seat trailer for my younger daughter. Now as she is 4 and getting bigger I would like for her to start participating. So I was wandering would anybody have any experience attaching two piccolos together? I'm not sure if is possible to get it done. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Jwiffle

Don't know if you are still looking for input, and I'm not sure you can hook up two Burleys in a row or not. But Adams offers a tandem trail-a-bike that would do what you are looking for.


----------

